# Geoff Petrie's Legacy



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It is increasingly difficult to evaluate Geoff Petrie's reign in Sacramento, as it appears that the MaGoof brothers have asserted more and more influence over basketball decisions.
> 
> I don't think Petrie is to blame or Rick Adelman's firing or the hiring of Eric Mussleman or Reggie Theus.
> 
> ...


http://highfivehoopschool.blogspot.com/2009/02/legacy-of-geoff-petrie.html


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Yeah all gain of Salmons and drafting Martin is squandered, too many other bad moves. Pirates of the NBA if they're not careful.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

he was doing great and then the season he decided to fire adelman everything went south. maybe adelman was the genius making his every move look like gold. adelman may have actually done something with a squad of salmons, kmart, garcia, hawes, thompson, udrih and brad miller. it's not a star studded team by any means but adelman tends to do a lot with little.


----------

